

Ask: Do You Use Software for API / Architecture Design? - jit_hacker

I&#x27;ve spent the last 6 months doing a lot of high level Architecture and API design. Most of my thought gathering, brainstorm and sense making exercises have involved a whiteboard.<p>Whiteboards are awesome because you can draw and express ideas easily and freely, but the sketches are hard to save and catalog. I&#x27;ve tried UML and digital white board tools and frankly the input mechanisms really cumbersome and slow down the whole process.<p>Is there any tool out there that leverages the freedom of a whiteboard, while still remaining digital?
======
dberlind
Check out Rapido! by Ronnie Mitra. It's a personal project of his and it's not
quite ready for production. But he was looking to scratch the same exact itch
and developed something himself for "sketching APIs."

~~~
jit_hacker
Hey thanks a lot. You wouldn't happen to have a link or anything? All I could
find was a slide deck.

